# The tooth



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 8, 2008)

A man and his wife entered a dentist's office. 

The wife said, "I want a tooth pulled. I don't want gas or Novocain because I'm in a terrible hurry. Just pull the tooth as quickly as possible." 

"You're a brave woman," said the dentist. "Now, show me which tooth it is." 

The wife turns to her husband and says: "Open your mouth and show the dentist which tooth it is, dear."


----------



## Halo (Jan 8, 2008)

[SIGN]I Love It!!!![/SIGN]


----------



## ladylore (Jan 8, 2008)

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 8, 2008)

I like it a lot.


----------



## sister-ray (Jan 9, 2008)

thats a good one


----------

